# [Frog God Games] FGG announces an Indiegogo KS



## silverhair2048 (Oct 18, 2018)

We have launched another of our smaller adventure KS on Indiegogo.  Here is the link.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/in-vino-gigantus-a-fantasy-rpg-adventure/x/5703569#/


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 20, 2018)

$2,931 USD raised by 111 backers
12 days remaining


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 21, 2018)

$3,159 USD raised by 123 backers


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 26, 2018)

$3,995 USD raised by 158 backers


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 27, 2018)

$4,018 USD raised by 159 backers
5 days left


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 28, 2018)

In Vino Gigantus
$4,018 USD raised by 159 backers
5 days left


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 30, 2018)

In Vino Gigantus
$4,534 USD raised by 180 backers 
2 says left


----------



## silverhair2048 (Oct 31, 2018)

$4,838 USD raised by 191 backers


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 2, 2018)

Final total
 $4,936 USD total funds raised


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 19, 2018)

This Friday the 23rd should be an Indiegogo KS for a softcover module from FGG, The KS will only run for 7 days so if you want it be ready for it.


----------



## J.R. Baker (Nov 24, 2018)

An Indiegogo KS "How Orcus Stole Christmas"
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/how-orcus-stole-christmas-a-holiday-rpg-adventure/x/5703569#/


----------



## J.R. Baker (Nov 24, 2018)

This KS is only for 7 days so it can be delivered close to Christmas.


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 24, 2018)

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/how-orcus-stole-christmas-a-holiday-rpg-adventure/x/5703569#/

It's alive!!!!!!!


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 25, 2018)

How Orcus Stole Christmas
$2,689 USD raised by 100 backers
7 days left


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 26, 2018)

$3,368 USD raised by 130 backers 
5 days remain


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 28, 2018)

$5,039 USD raised by 213 backers
3 days remain


----------



## silverhair2048 (Nov 29, 2018)

$5,471 USD raised by 229 backers 
2 days remain


----------

